# For The Bikers..



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/542/


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I bet their neighbours adore them


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'Don't worry dear, i'll go to Ikea in the morning & get a new floor'.

'I wouldn't bother. You won't be able to afford cardboard when my divorce papers hit you'....................


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

This is standard behaviour for a Gixer owner.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

At the Manx GP a couple of years ago a plonker with a Brand new 916 Ducati lent it to a complete stranger to do a burn out, the stranger said he would buy the owner a new tyre if he could do the burn out and the stupid **** head let him, the bike looked great the next day, no back tyre left and burnt rubber stuck all over the back end,what a twat.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Went out on my Matchless Silver Hawk today after a major rebuilt over Xmas.









Bloody thing broke down...it seized up...which isn't too serious on a vintage bike after a rebuild because normally they free themselves off as soon as the engine stops.....wait a few mins and you're on your way again.









Not today...something is seriously wrong...had to call out Roadside Recovery


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody hell paul I hope it's not serious.

I had a mate who rebuilt a MkI RS Escort, seized on it's first run out. when he removed the sump there was a 10mm hole in the wire mesh filter over the oil pump (which he had noticed but didn't replace on rebuilding) and a tiny 5mm long screw wedged in the pump!

Lessons are learnt the hard way!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hope you get it sorted P.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Ouch that doesn't sound good Hawkey, still a good excuse to strip it all apart again!

I've spent most of the day chasing an "intermittent" electrical fault on a mate's KTM. These modern electronic ignitions are sooo sensitive to the slightest glitch..tracked it down to a dodgy plug cap in the end.

Nin


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Fingers crossed Paul, that's one helluvabike and it doesn't deserve that! A few hours on your knees in the garage ahead of you I guess...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

namaste said:


> A few hours on your knees in the garage ahead of you I guess...


This will be the last time I take the fri**ing head and barrel off









It was bl**dy cold hanging about for the recovery van









I've just about had it with this bike









I never thought I'd say that









It has been nothing but touble since I bought it 2 years ago









It has cost a king's ransom to restore and it continues to play up









If I do sell it, I'll need to change my Forum name


----------

